# Fin de deux contrats



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour, pouvez vous me renseigner, merci, je perds 2 contrats, 1 pour un départ, changement de département et un autre pour un départ à l école, je suis déjà inscrite à pôle emploi, je ne touche rien, mais comme j ai perdu 2 contrats, est ce que pôle emploi, vont me donner un petit quelque chose ? Merci*


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
ça dépend si c'est des contrats conservés ou des contrats repris.


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, le contrat du déménagement, non pour moi et l autre passe en périscolaire


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

je ne comprends pas trop.
Vous êtes inscrite à POLE EMPLOI depuis quelle date ?

Les contrats qui se terminent :
Le déménagement, ce contrat avait commencé à quelle date ?
Celui qui passe en péri, il avait commencé à quelle date ?


----------



## isa19 (25 Juillet 2022)

sI vous perdez 2 contrats tout dépend ce sont des activités conservées ou. reprises


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je suis inscrite depuis très longtemps à pôle emploi, j envoie tout les mois mes photocopies de mes bulletins de salaire à pôle, sa évite de tout refaire en cas de licenciement


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Pour le contrat la maman qui déménage, sa feras 1 an le 3 septembre, et l autre le  petit part à l'école il a 3 ans et il va rester en périscolaire le mercredi et les vacances scolaires


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

ok mais ça ne me dit pas de quand datent les contrats que vous perdez, si vous les aviez AVANT ou APRES votre inscription.
Je pense que celui qui a un an, c'est un repris donc ça ne vous procurera pas d'ARE pour le moment.
Pour l'autre puisque vous passez en Péri ce n'est pas une fin de contrat. Au mieux si c'est un repris, il sera moins rémunéré donc permettra PEUT-ÊTRE un petit complément mais pas sûr


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Ah le licenciement date de vendredi 23/07/2022 la maman déménage


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

oui mais s'il a un an, vous l'avez signé APRES votre inscription à POLE EMPLOI donc c'est un contrat REPRIS, donc il n'augmentera pas vos ARE.
pourquoi ne percevez-vous jamais de complément ? vos contrats repris vous rapportent trop ? Vos ARE sont très faibles ?


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Le contrat pour le périscolaire prévu pour septembre, date de 2019 
et l autre septembre 2021


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

votre inscription à POLE EMPLOI date de quand ? ? ? ?
Avez-vous encore des droits ouverts ? Combien de jours d'ARE vous restent à utiliser et combien d'ARE par jour ?


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Il me reste 365 jours Are, sa fait plus de 10ans que je suiw inscrite à pôle emploi, tout les mois j envoie mes bulletins de salaire à pôle emploi, pour éviter de refaire les papiers à chaque fois 
Je ne touche rien à ce jour de pôle emploi, je dois dépassé le plafond 

,


----------



## Cathe027 (25 Juillet 2022)

Pour septembre il resteras une petite lundi mardi pas de mercredi jeudi et le vendredi, pas de vacances scolaires, la maman est maîtresse, et un petit de 3 ans qui rentre à l'école qui viendras le mercredi et les vacances scolaires,


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Sans avoir votre dossier sous les yeux c'est compliqué.
Mais si vous vous êtes inscrite il y a 10 ans, depuis vous ne devez plus avoir aucune activité conservée, votre ARE a du être recalculer à chaque fois que vous avez perdu des contrats antérieurs à il y a 10 ans.
Depuis vous ne devez avoir que des repris. Qui ne sont regardés par POLE EMPLOI que quand vos droits actuels seront épuisés... Donc dans...; des années si vous n'utilisez pas d'ARE


----------

